# Help!! Hair algae everywhere!!



## revisMVP (Aug 11, 2012)

My tank is becoming covered in hair algae I have to clean the glass every other day, it is taking over everything! What is good at eating this stuff and what should I do to get rid of it or at least keep it at a minimum?


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

So much algae should not produce that fast! IDK a fish that would be good. Sorry


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Keep up with your water changes, and don't be afraid to do a lot of them. You're probably just hitting your HA stage of the tank though. What size is the tank?


----------



## revisMVP (Aug 11, 2012)

It's a 46 gallon bow I've been doing water changes about 2 times a week since I've been seeing this hair algae appear. I got a lawnmower blenny and some CUC but they just can't seem to keep up with it.


----------



## Gregoryalln854 (Oct 29, 2012)

What kind of system are you running?filter, lighting, live rock. a number of things can cause hair algae, need some specifics.


----------

